# Introducing the Gesshin 6000 Splash-and-Go Stone



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2012)

The Gesshin 6000 Grit stone is a splash and go stone. However, it works best after a quick 1-2 minute soak. This stone is medium hard, relatively fast cutting, and leaves a very nice polish. It also resists dishing very well. The edge has a good amount of bite for kitchen use, but is not overly toothy or agressive. This stone is great for uraoshi sharpening and koba (microbevels). It cuts well on all kinds of steel i have tested it on, from white steel to ZDP-189. It works best when you allow the togidoro (mud and swarf from sharpening) to build up a tiny bit. This stone easily cleans up scratches from medium grit stones (1k-2k), and i have even used it directly from a 600 grit stone before with no trouble.

This stone should not be stored in water. Between use, it should be allowed to dry in cool, well ventilated area away from direct sunlight.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-6000-splash-and-go-stone.html#







[video=youtube;Tei6g_lxLhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tei6g_lxLhQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 9, 2012)

ugh another thing on the list. Speaking of list I need to start writing it down.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 12, 2012)

This looks like it would make a great touch up stone for work. Jon? ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2012)

I should get more credit for coming up with an awesome coloring for the stone.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 19, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> This looks like it would make a great touch up stone for work. Jon? ;-)




could be... actually, i have another stone in the works that, together with this, could be a 2 stone setup for almost everyone's needs


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> ugh another thing on the list. Speaking of list I need to start writing it down.


Use JKI's "Add to wishlist" function. Easy-peasy.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 20, 2012)

JBroida said:


> could be... actually, i have another stone in the works that, together with this, could be a 2 stone setup for almost everyone's needs



Looking forward to it .


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you compare/contrast the 4000/5000/6000? TBH, from what I've read this seems pretty close to your 5k. Thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2012)

they are actually all very different and i use them for different things (doesnt mean you have to). The 4k is a hard feeling stone that cuts very aggressively and has great tactile feedback. Its eats though all types of steel with no problems at all. I use this for many double bevel knives and for koba (microbevels) and uraoshi sharpening on single bevel knives. The 5k is a slower cutting stone that has a bit more bounce in the surface. Its not that fast cutting, but it polishes amazingly fast and very well. The finish it leaves is near mirror and it is one of the easiest stones to get very clean burr/wire edge free edges from. I often finish double bevel knives for chefs on this stone. The 6k is a harder stone, but not quite as hard as the 4k. Its much faster cutting than the 5k, but not as fast as the 4k. I use it for the edge on single bevel knives sometimes, as well as uraoshi sharpening and microbevels. It leaves a mirror finish while the 4k does not. Its also nice that it is splash and go unlike the 4k which needs to be soaked.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Use JKI's "Add to wishlist" function. Easy-peasy.



Yep went there. But there are other things I want too


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 8, 2012)

Jon I'm thinking about picking this one up as a touch up stone for work. This could be a good solution in the working environment for double and single bevel knives. It looks like for single bevel knives it would shine up the hagane quite nicely while leaving the jigane dark and matte finished. Is this correct? 

It may sound superficial but I just prefer the darker matte finish on the wide bevels as opposed to the whole thing becoming shiny. I had to touch up on a ss 3k today at work because it was all I had lying around and it left the jigane more shined up than I would like. I have to start from scratch on the blade now to get it back where it was so I'd like to avoid that in the future.

Say the words I'm looking to hear and I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 8, 2012)

Great sounding stone and I agree Sara you should get some credit it is also a great looking stone


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 9, 2013)

JBroida said:


> they are actually all very different and i use them for different things (doesnt mean you have to). The 4k is a hard feeling stone that cuts very aggressively and has great tactile feedback. Its eats though all types of steel with no problems at all. I use this for many double bevel knives and for koba (microbevels) and uraoshi sharpening on single bevel knives. The 5k is a slower cutting stone that has a bit more bounce in the surface. Its not that fast cutting, but it polishes amazingly fast and very well. The finish it leaves is near mirror and it is one of the easiest stones to get very clean burr/wire edge free edges from. I often finish double bevel knives for chefs on this stone. The 6k is a harder stone, but not quite as hard as the 4k. Its much faster cutting than the 5k, but not as fast as the 4k. I use it for the edge on single bevel knives sometimes, as well as uraoshi sharpening and microbevels. It leaves a mirror finish while the 4k does not. Its also nice that it is splash and go unlike the 4k which needs to be soaked.



This is great info for determining the relative characteristics of these stones as they compare to themselves (mainly the 5&6k splash n go's). Is it possible to make a comparison with other stones that more people might have a point of reference to, say maybe Shapton glass? 
It's nice to know that the 5k is softer and slower than the 6k, but it would be even better to know (for example) that the 6k is "about as hard as a glass stone, but with more feel." Or, the "5k is slower than the 6k, but still cuts as fast as chocera of the same grit," etc.
If anyone can dumb it down a little for guys like me, it'd be much appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 10, 2013)

if you want to talk about more stuff like this, just shoot me an e-mail or give a call. I'd be happy to make comparisons to any stone you'd like to ask about (i've used most of them out there).


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 11, 2013)

JBroida said:


> if you want to talk about more stuff like this, just shoot me an e-mail or give a call. I'd be happy to make comparisons to any stone you'd like to ask about (i've used most of them out there).



Thanks, will do.


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 12, 2013)

JBroida said:


> could be... actually, i have another stone in the works that, together with this, could be a 2 stone setup for almost everyone's needs



What is the two stone setup you have in mind? This 6K stone and which other one?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it was the Gesshin 600 grit splash and go stone that works well with the 6000.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I think it was the Gesshin 600 grit splash and go stone that works well with the 6000.



Yes sir, that's correct. I spoke with Jon yesterday and he says these two stones work very well together. He was actually using the 6K as we talked.


----------

